# Some pics of my b11-VE



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Strapped and ready to go!!









Latest dyno results, 179hp and 144tq, car weights 2340pounds with me in it









Waiting in traffic









Nissan Crew


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very very nice, has to be the nicest b11 I've EVER seen! How about some engine shots?


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

nice ride man.. clean engine bay.. can't say i've seen one of these lately.. looks real tight..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

only complaint has to be the coolant overflow, lol. It fits in there pretty nice.


----------

